# OMG! The pigs are born.



## terryo (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm so excited. The pigs were born today. She had 6. One was born dead. There is a little runt that isn't eating and we have to feed it with a bottle. I don't know if this is the way to post a video, but I'll try.

View My Video

View My Video


----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG, Terry, you should take the one that has to be bottle fed. OMG, s/he would be like a little puppy dog at your feet. 
I can't see the vid. Your turtle pond pics show. I couldn't find anything about the pigs.
Great pics of your turtles and pond though
OMG, I want to see them. Heck I would love to have another pig. Such great pets. How exciting.


Went on hubby's laptop and seen the vid. OMG, soooooo cute.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 2, 2013)

Serious cuteness!! Good luck with the little bottle baby.


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the latest one. It's coming through for me. I hope you can see it. I am in love!!!

View My Video


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome !

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 2, 2013)

Aww....is this the little bottle baby? They are all so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2013)

sunshine_hugs said:


> Aww....is this the little bottle baby? They are all so stinkin' cute!!



Yes, he finally started eating on his own. I'm just so afraid that the Mom will roll over in the night and squash them. They are so tiny. This little guy can sleep in the palm of your hand. I guess they take after the father who is also tiny.

Here's the Dad.


----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2013)

terryo said:


>



That's got too be one of the sweetest pictures I have seen. So darn cute. Just want to cuddle and keep him safe and warm, little sweetie.


----------



## Kameo37 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cutest. Thing. Ever.
Now I really, really, really want a pig!!!


----------



## AnnV (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats on the birth of your piggies.
Just darling!

Ann from CT


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 2, 2013)

Squeeze!!

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 2, 2013)

SWEET!!!.....Congrads Miss Terry....


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Cuteness-a-go-go! They are so precious, those little piggies. 
I had my Hamlet (His song: Hammy, Hammy fat, fat boy is his momma's pride and joy) for 26 years. 
My Pucci (She's a poochy Pucci girl, in a skinny Gucci world) is now 6.
They are the best pets. So smart. So funny. So creepy human like sometimes. 
Congratulations Terry! Please give them kisses and hugs from me! : )


----------



## Merlin M (Oct 3, 2013)

So cute! I would love a pig one day they are such lovely creatures!

For now till we get a bigger place I will have to make do with my shelled reptile pigs!


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 3, 2013)

terryo said:


> I'm so excited. The pigs were born today. She had 6. One was born dead. There is a little runt that isn't eating and we have to feed it with a bottle. I don't know if this is the way to post a video, but I'll try.
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video



OHHH MYYY FREAKIN GOSH... THEY ARE ADORABLEEEEEE.... I want one LOL.... I wish they didn't get so big. I want a mini piglet. One that stays small for there whole life. I think pigs are sooo darn cute when they are small


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2013)

ILoveTortoises2 said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited. The pigs were born today. She had 6. One was born dead. There is a little runt that isn't eating and we have to feed it with a bottle. I don't know if this is the way to post a video, but I'll try.
> ...



These are mini pigs. They should only get to about 30 lbs. The father is very small and the mother isn't that big. We'll see if they take after the Father. The Vet said they are very small.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 3, 2013)

It's amazing how cute they are. Just darling babies!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 3, 2013)

terryo said:


> sunshine_hugs said:
> 
> 
> > Aww....is this the little bottle baby? They are all so stinkin' cute!!
> ...




So happy he's eating on his own. And it blows me away that they can be that small! So sweet. Dad is so tiny....he's full grown?


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes he is full grown. Very tiny.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 3, 2013)

More pics of the pigglets.....PLEEEAASSSE!!!!!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 3, 2013)

J.D. ...... You should get one! God knows you have everything else 
I love them!


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2013)

kathyth said:


> J.D. ...... You should get one! God knows you have everything else
> I love them!



Yes Jeff...he ships. LOL!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 3, 2013)

kathyth said:


> J.D. ...... You should get one! God knows you have everything else
> I love them!



HA HA HA AHHA ..... Dang you know me too well!


----------

